
The Internet of Garbage [pdf] - bookofjoe
https://cdn.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/12599893/The_Internet_of_Garbage.0.pdf
======
retox
Is this the complete "book" the racist Jeong is famous for having written? At
79 pages it's basically a pamphlet.

~~~
netsharc
I'm glad I looked her up. You're labelling her "racist" because she tweeted
some stupidity and the right wing hate machine trawled old tweets to smear
anyone and everyone:

[https://www.vox.com/2018/8/3/17644704/sarah-jeong-new-
york-t...](https://www.vox.com/2018/8/3/17644704/sarah-jeong-new-york-times-
tweets-backlash-racism)

~~~
malvosenior
Instead of reading propaganda from her former employer (and current publisher
of this book), you can read her tweets yourself and see that she is indeed
racist:

[https://twitter.com/nickmon1112/status/1025437806775226368](https://twitter.com/nickmon1112/status/1025437806775226368)

~~~
netsharc
On the topic of right wing hate machine, that twitterer seems to have a agenda
of trying to prove how white men are hated. And "please donate so I can buy an
iPhone". It seems he even interprets things like "Scholarship for minorities"
as racism. I do agree some of her tweets are questionable, but I wouldn't say
all the ones he screen captured prove that she is a racist.

It seems I've stumbled upon Gamergate. Let me just back out of this slowly...

